# I have found the blush of my life!



## cocodivatime (Jul 2, 2008)

I love this blush so much I'm thinking of getting rid of a bunch of others b-cuz I may never reach for them again.....lol.  

My beloved blush is* X-Rocks* from the Neo-Sci Fi collection!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I knew that I loved it when I first tried it on in the store.  I bought it and ended up buying a backup a few weeks later.  It's all I have been wearing and it goes with everything regardless of the color on my eyes or lips.

When I wear pinks it looks like a plum blush.  WHen I wear browns it looks like a brown/bronzey blush.  It's like a freakin chameleon (sp?)!!!!  I love it.
I was talking with a MA last week about it and she said the same thing.  The color changes, its so weird and wonderful at the same time.

I don't wear MAC foundation on a regular basis (I'm a mineral gal).  But for color reference I am a NC44 I think.  I don't know how it shows on other skin tones but on mine its the BOMB!!   LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anyone else in love with this blush or is it just me??


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG I dont use any other blush then this one....this is my new favorite too.

I should have gottena  backup. But I didnt. but seriously....this blush is amazing. Its like butter!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_OMG I dont use any other blush then this one....this is my new favorite too.

I should have gottena backup. But I didnt. but seriously....this blush is amazing. Its like butter!_

 

I know!!  LOL.  It IS like butter


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 6, 2008)

I love it too! When Neo Sci Fi first came out I was looking at both the blushes and the MA was like "I think X-rocks is ugly, it's more of a contour colour"...I was like are you crazy? It's delicious!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 6, 2008)

I think I'm with you on that one... I LOVE X-Rocks!!!  My second love is from Moonbathe collection, Afterdusk.  LOVE IT!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I love it too! When Neo Sci Fi first came out I was looking at both the blushes and the MA was like "I think X-rocks is ugly, it's more of a contour colour"...I was like are you crazy? It's delicious!_

 
That's crazy.  Is it good sales practice to tell a customer that you think something is "ugly"?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried to use another blush the other day...I was trying to lay off X-Rocks and give my other stuff a chance.  But after I finished my face, I looked in the mirror .........and grabbed X-rocks and put it on top of the other blush.  Muah ha ha ha!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crazy.   I love it so much.  WOuld it be unreasonable to buy a 3rd backup?  I just don't wanna EVER run out of this color.  How long does a MAC blush last anyway?


----------



## kimmy (Jul 7, 2008)

i'm always singing x-rocks' praises and i'm an nc25, so that just goes to show how versatile it is. it's so shiny. it makes me happy when i see it on my cheeks.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_How long does a MAC blush last anyway?_

 

I was wondering the same thing... LOL.

I want to buy more back ups too!!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Crazy.   I love it so much.  WOuld it be unreasonable to buy a 3rd backup?  I just don't wanna EVER run out of this color.  How long does a MAC blush last anyway?_

 
you should buy a third-and give it to me since i missed out on it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sike
i'm glad you found a blush that you love because i am still searching.


----------



## deven.marie (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG YES! 
im NC44 too and this is my FAVORITE blush, to the point where it's the only one on my counter now and all the others have gone into "hibernation" in my drawer, haha. it does go with everyyything.. i just bought 2 backups, its the perfect color and the shimmer gives a really nice dewy glow


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 8, 2008)

Dang, you all are making me want a backup of X-Rocks, but realistically, will I ever finish one?  My good friend is also mildly obsessed with X-Rocks.


----------



## roselyn112 (Jul 8, 2008)

I bought both blushes in the neo sci-fi collection and havent played with them as much. my current hg blush is sunbasque but now your girls are making me want to run home and play with x-rocks!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 8, 2008)

I need X rocks now!  I really need to stop reading this forum hen I have no money. Has anyone tried it on NC20 skin?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't have this colour but I'm almost finished with my favourite blush that I wear pretty much every day and it lasted a little over a year. I'd get a third backup if you really love it.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roselyn112* 

 
_I bought both blushes in the neo sci-fi collection and havent played with them as much. my current hg blush is sunbasque but now your girls are making me want to run home and play with x-rocks!_

 

Try it just once and you'll be hooked!

I have the other blush from Neo sci fi too but I have not used it yet.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 8, 2008)

Get a third back and buy the time you are finished with that one they might come out with again or something similiar.  Go Get it, before it is too late, and you will kick yourself.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I myself am crazy about the Neo Sci-fi collection. I think it is one of the better ones for darker skintones. I have everything but the blush because they said X-rocks looks like Sweet as Cocoa.


----------



## ndn-ista (Jul 9, 2008)

I went to MAC to see this blush and  the ma put it on me and um yeah..I'm going back to get it asap.


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I need X rocks now!  I really need to stop reading this forum hen I have no money. Has anyone tried it on NC20 skin?_

 
I have NC20, and I love it! It is a beautiful color. However, it is highly pigmented, so if you try it, use a minimal amt, even tap off the excess (kind of like bare minerals, haha) before using. Otherwise I think you'll like it.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 9, 2008)

X-Rocks does rock.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I like to layer X-Rocks on Spaced Out.... Magical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## jbid (Jul 11, 2008)

i bought x-rocks after reading this thread. yes, it totally rocks! 
i always prefered cool toned blushes but i was wrong! 
so thank you!


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I have NC20, and I love it! It is a beautiful color. However, it is highly pigmented, so if you try it, use a minimal amt, even tap off the excess (kind of like bare minerals, haha) before using. Otherwise I think you'll like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I have NW/NC 15-20 skin and I love this blush. It is pigmented but with a light hand this color is gorgeous.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_i bought x-rocks after reading this thread. yes, it totally rocks! 
i always prefered cool toned blushes but i was wrong! 
so thank you!_

 

YAY!!


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 8, 2008)

I love this blush so much too!!  I have to thank CantAffordMAC, I bought it because of her rave reviews!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 8, 2008)

I want to be a part of the X-Rocks fan club! It sounds divine so I'm gonna drop by MAC on my way home tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It sounds like it works well on almost every skintone...I'm an NC35.


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 8, 2008)

so is it silly to buy a 3rd backup since they last a long time?  This thread made me try it, buy it, and now contemplating on that 3rd backup.....

I might as well just get it to put myself out of my misery...heheheeh gotta head to the pro store anyways


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 8, 2008)

I am so glad I bought it too. I love it! Its my new go to blush


----------



## Pink Princess (Aug 9, 2008)

Love it too, its all i wear now! I never bought Spaced Out and am now thinking of ordering it, do you think its worth it?


----------



## bell21 (Aug 11, 2008)

I thought I'd completed passed over the whole Neo Sci-Fi collection until I read this thread! I stopped at my MAC counter and they had one X-Rocks left, of course I snapped it up after testing it, it's gorgeous!


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 11, 2008)

Spaced out looks kinda peachy...i dunno, it doesn't have the wow factor as X-Rocks...


----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 12, 2008)

Yaaaay, they had 2 X-Rocks blushes left at the freestanding MAC in my area last Friday! I bought both of them of course--what a gorgeous color it is.

The MA had to dig around in storage to find them but didn't seem to mind because she was just as in love with this blush as everyone else in this thread. And it really does change color depending on what else I have on my face that day...it's so weirdly cool!


----------



## artisick (Aug 12, 2008)

I was at the MAC counter on Saturday and contemplated whether or not I wanted to buy it thinking I wouldn't be able to pull it off.
I saw this thread, read it.. and ended up going to MAC just to buy X-Rocks 
and well.. a few other things, haha. Can't wait to put it on tomorrow!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 12, 2008)

Ahhhh now I want this! I really hope my MAC store has it!!!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Aug 12, 2008)

*Check your local CCO!! *Mine had both X-Rocks & Spaced Out. Darn, I only bought spaced out, now i'm thinking i might have to go back in hopes to get x-rocks.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Aug 13, 2008)

I use this almost every day...lol I better get a back up.


----------



## mermaidgreen (Aug 13, 2008)

You guys are really making me want to rush out and get this blush(or at least find it on e-bay)but I'm still not sure that it won't be too much for my NC25/27 skin...sigh,I hate being so pale!!


----------



## Jinni (Aug 13, 2008)

Just picked up x-rocks cause of this thread. Can't wait to try it


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i'm always singing x-rocks' praises and i'm an nc25, so that just goes to show how versatile it is. it's so shiny. it makes me happy when i see it on my cheeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
now i have to buy it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm also a nc25


----------



## mermaidgreen (Aug 13, 2008)

Love your avatar Repunzel


----------



## animacani (Aug 14, 2008)

Can someone please describe the colour for me? Because it looks like a grey colour to me (on pics and stuff) And im not a big fan of grey colours on my cheeks..


----------



## animacani (Aug 15, 2008)

anyone? =)


----------



## jbid (Aug 15, 2008)

i can't really describe it, even with my native language, as it changes with every look.
it can be plum or brown. but it's definitely not grey, at least on my (probably) nc37-40 skintone.


----------



## animacani (Aug 15, 2008)

Ah okay =)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd describe it as a shimmery plummish bronzey pinkish color. Weird, but gorgeous


----------



## seonmi (Aug 15, 2008)

So after reading this thread, I picked it up at a MAC counter. Most of the time, it looks orangy to me, maybe because of the lighting, I don't know. But if I look at the mirror in natural light, it's a plum color. I hope I'll like it more later on. I'm NC40.


----------



## animacani (Aug 15, 2008)

I hope they still have it here in Norway.. =P Can someone take a picture of it on themselves?


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 16, 2008)

I just got this as gratis yesterday and I thought it was an ugly color, but now Im gonna try it!! lol Im glad so many people like it. My best friend raves about it.. so we'll see =]


----------



## animacani (Aug 16, 2008)

Hehe , have you tried it yet? How was it ?=)


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 17, 2008)

I tried it today and so far so good. I liked it, I need to wear it a bit more to see if I am in love with it. but its a nice color!


----------



## animacani (Aug 18, 2008)

ah okay =)


----------

